# Location, Location, Location



## Rob Broad (Jul 19, 2004)

We have all heard the old adage Location , Location, Location.  What made you chose your school location? What factors were you looking for and what didn't you take into consideration until after you chose a place.


----------



## MisterMike (Jul 23, 2004)

Location is key. It will bring in more people with a higher turnover rate (people leaving) but you will probably always have volume.

I am in a high traffic area but the building does not permit for a sign. In a way, you are not troubled with the walkins and since it is just me, I'm not really staffed for people popping in every night.

I almost prefer that they call first from my ad, since that's how they are going to find me anyways.


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 23, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> Location is key. It will bring in more people with a higher turnover rate (people leaving) but you will probably always have volume.
> 
> I am in a high traffic area but the building does not permit for a sign. In a way, you are not troubled with the walkins and since it is just me, I'm not really staffed for people popping in every night.
> 
> I almost prefer that they call first from my ad, since that's how they are going to find me anyways.



If you have windows you can always put small signs in them or paint the windows.   I would put a sign on the door stating when you will be able for walk ins.  I would also put a small brochure holder on the door when ever you are in class that way you don't get distrubed, maybe a small sign saying "I will be glad to answer any questions after the class at ..."

You might even consider having someone come to class with you that could answer any questions form any walk ins


----------

